# Trek Pilot 2.1



## jeremy.a.bell (Sep 22, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about Trek Pilot 2.1 I just bought one and I am really loving it. Although, I can't find many other riders with this style of bike. I was hoping that someone could share some "lesson learned" about this particular bike with me. undefined


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

jeremy.a.bell said:


> Does anyone know anything about Trek Pilot 2.1 I just bought one and I am really loving it. Although, I can't find many other riders with this style of bike. I was hoping that someone could share some "lesson learned" about this particular bike with me. undefined



I got mine back in March, have over 2000 miles on it so far. Made one quick trip back to the shop for a front deraileur adjustment after the first week, otherwise absolutely no problems whatsoever. The only "lesson learned" is that I can't seem to ride it enough! 

You probably dont' see too many Pilot owners because this was the first year for them, however anyone on a Specialzied Roubaix or Giant OCR is on a frame with similar geometry.


----------



## jeremy.a.bell (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I really love my bike. I have rode a lot of others. My only regret is not having the 10 speed 105. But I would not have gotten the deal I did, had I waited. Yeah, it is one of the better bikes out there for the money.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

*Pilot 2.1*

I bought my Pilot 2.1 in July of this year and this bike with it's upright seating is a blessing to those with lower back pain. I lifted weights for years and my lower back suffers form that. My first road bike would leave my back torqued in pain after a 20 miler. No longer does that happen. 

This bike was a great buy for me and probably worth more knowing what I know now and fact I no longer have the back pain after a ride. Hope you enjot your TREK Pilot as much as I do!


----------

